# Wanting to replace dry wheat extract with grain/malt combo - whats the



## philistine (4/4/14)

I've got a recipe that uses a portion of dry wheat extract and I was wondering how Id work out the ratios to replace it with malted wheat?
My still very limited understanding of 'the brew' has me thinking that in order to substitute dry wheat extract with grain, Id have to do an equivalent blend of malted wheat grain and barley to help make up for the sugars that would be the extract powder - say around 50/50?
Would it be ok to go half wheat grain and half light DME?
Im assuming I would just use a conversion tabel like this one http://www.jaysbrewing.com/2011/11/17/lazy-chart-for-converting-dme-lme-grain/ to work out the qty's...

Am i on the right track here or am I leaving something out?


Cheers!


----------



## manticle (4/4/14)

Most wheat extract is a combination of barley and wheat malt.

Most importantly though - are you mashing? Wheat malt needs to be mashed and in order to convert, you would need to have an idea of mash efficiency.

You can then calculate how much grain to get the same gravity using software or a spreadsheet.

What's the full extract recipe?


----------



## philistine (4/4/14)

thanks manticle.
It s partial mash recipe, here http://beersmithrecipes.com/viewrecipe/1340/smrt-blonde-wheat
So, Im basically keeping everything the same, but just thought mashing real wheat in place of extract... and then adding some extra light DME


----------

